# Thinking of moving to Guadalajara



## Youzzi (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello All,
New to this forum, found it through google....

I am an american citizen and recently traveled to Guadalajara with my wife (who is from there) and fell in love with Guadalajara and am now looking to move there.

Can anyone advise me on how to find jobs in Guadalajara please. 

I am VP of sales and marketing for a company here in the USA.
Thanks,


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I assume that you speak Spanish and understand the culture. As such, you will appreciate the need to make contacts in person, face to face, and to have any advantage you will need personal connections and/or very strong recommendations in addition to your resumé. So, your best bet would be to do some research to determine what companies in Guadalajara might be in need of someone with your skills. Should you receive an offer, you will need the company to provide the necessary assurances and details of the position and its location so that you can apply for the necessary FM3 immigration document with the required working endorsement. In general, Mexico will not permit foreigners to hold positions that can be filled by a Mexican national, so you will have to be somewhat 'unique' to make your plan a reality. Otherwise, you would have to live in Mexico with your wife for two years, on your own resources from outside the country, in order to apply for naturalization. That process could take another 18 months before you would be free to work without restrictions or permission. If you can pull it off, Guadalajara is a great city and Jalisco is a great state in which to live. Good luck.


----------



## Youzzi (Apr 1, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> So, your best bet would be to do some research to determine what companies in Guadalajara might be in need of someone with your skills.


Thanks for the quick reply... This is the part im trying to figure out, are there sites, job boards? etc...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Google 'jobs mexico'


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*jobs in gdl*

check out "redbull inc" they are very active down here..... corp headquarters in santa monica ,ca

big convention center in gdl.... might want to search franchine company for possible positions


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*gdl jobs*

check out zonajobs. thats a popular one in mexico


----------

